# Smoky Kitchen Issues



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello All,

I am helping a friend with his Pizzeria I used to own a small pizza restaurant in Houston. My friends issue is smoke. The ovens I had vented outside so it was no issue. His is an in room conveyor style. It cooks real fast and good, but now and then he gets a smoke issue. Any suggestions on good Commercial kitchen air purification equipment? Hopefully something made in the USA. Anyone had a good experience they can share?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

If it's gas fired it MUST have a hood, fire suppression system and be vented outside, just like you used to have. The fire marshal, building department and insurance company will shut him down without it. 

There is no such thing as a air purification system. 

If it's electric it still should have a hood with ventilation outside. No fire suppression system is needed.


----------



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 8, 2019)

halb said:


> If it's gas fired it MUST have a hood, fire suppression system and be vented outside, just like you used to have. The fire marshal, building department and insurance company will shut him down without it.
> 
> There is no such thing as a air purification system.
> 
> If it's electric it still should have a hood with ventilation outside. No fire suppression system is needed.


It is electric. He bought electric because venting to the outside is problematic at best, It might even be very expensive. I have seen smoke eaters in other kitchens, not sure what brand. They seemed to do a good job. So, I know there are air purification systems that remove smoke and odor.

Hopefully someone has some experience with this type of equipment.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

A smoke eater is not a air purification system. It simply removes smoke from the air. Noting more.

Unless your friend has a proper venting system, there's really nothing that can be done. However, without a proper venting system, he may indeed risk running afoul with local and state regs as well as his insurance company, just like @halb said. This is really not something that should be messed around with or where corners should be cut. He has an impeachable duty to safety for his guests and his employees.

Good luck.


----------



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks for the input, We are going to look at both. Venting and some makeup air. We are also going to go with a smoke eater as well. The smoke eater will cut down on the amount of makeup air we need. I will let you guys know what we end up with and hopefully everyone can learn something.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Smoke Eaters were used in establishments in bars and dining rooms to remove cigarette smoke before smoking was largely banned. They never did a good job. All they did was recirculate the air and were a constant maintenance problem. 

I've long been a critic of residential hoods that don't vent to the outside. They use an activated charcoal filter and just blow the smoke and fumes around. They are useless and should be banned, particularly with gas fired appliances.


----------



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 8, 2019)

We have a meeting tomorrow with the building owner, I think we found a way to get this all in, including a vent to the outside. I will let you guys know after we meet with the landlord.


----------



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey Everyone

We met with the Landlord, He is helping us with the venting issue, He will also help with getting us some makeup air. He pays for the heat and AC in the building so he wants us to use a ceiling mounted air purifier that removes smoke, other particles and odors. He has another building and the restaurant there uses a https://www.lakeair.com/product/lafc-oc/
can anyone give me a review on this product ?
Your advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Andrew Bushard said:


> We met with the Landlord, He is helping us with the venting issue, He will also help with getting us some makeup air. He pays for the heat and AC in the building so he wants us to use a ceiling mounted air purifier that removes smoke, other particles and odors.


Wow, your landlord sounds like a really nice guy. I'm sure he does want you to use something that won't cost him any money. I wouldn't waste my time on that thing. It's only 600-900cfm and those are exactly what I was talking about that were used in restaurant dining rooms to remove cigarette smoke.

Want a review? One star, didn't work and nobody ever cleaned the filters.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah....a smoke eater is not going to work.


----------



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 8, 2019)

sgsvirgil said:


> Yeah....a smoke eater is not going to work.


He did seem like a good guy, He seemed to know what he was talking about. In the end I don't have to deal with him so I am not going to sweat it. I appreciate the input from all of you.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Andrew Bushard said:


> He did seem like a good guy, He seemed to know what he was talking about.


So do used car salesmen.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Get a HVAC pro to make a plan that will work. Do you plan to temper your make up air?


----------



## Andrew Bushard (Aug 8, 2019)

As cold as it can be, I am guessing it will have to be. I have kinda stepped away from the air issue and have moved onto helping with food and menu stuff.


----------

